# Late report from OB



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Had an 8hr with just 4 customers the other day triggers, big mingos are thick the Jacks came by accident. All fish were caught in 130-140 feet natural bottom.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that'll work! good job and good eats...


----------



## kelly usmc (Mar 1, 2011)

good job guys


----------

